# Pregnant over 35 and feeling fantastic!



## chattyB

After all of the "you must be crazy" looks and comments such as "pregnancy at your age (36) is very very hard" ... I'd prepared myself for a battle when I eventually fell pregnant. I have 3 older children aged 18,12 and 10, with my last two pregnancies being a little challenging.

I'm pleased to report that I'm feeling better than I have in years and this pregnancy is the easiest yet! My skin is good, my hair is thicker, my nails are long, I haven't gained the usual weight that I have previously, I'm active and full of energy (most of the time!). I'm enjoying and savouring every moment as I know that this will be our final pregnancy.

Is anyone else finding this pregnancy easier than anticipated or is it just that my expectations were too negative and have been proven wrong? Either way ... I'm enjoying it while it lasts!!


----------



## GoldieLocs

I don't buy into that "too old" mess.We are in our 30s for crying out loud. I'm 38 and expecting my 3rd..I've had all my babies after 34. And I got pregnant with each one on the first cycle..I know that is not the case for everyone but there are women in their 20s who have issues too. If someone in their late 30s passed away..it would be"oh they were so young".having a baby and we are "over the hill".


----------



## skweek35

I'm 36 and pregnant with my first! I was expecting the first tri to be a lot worse than it actually was. My mother suffered with really bad MS with all 3 of her pregnancies. 2nd tri was a breeze and 3rd tri has not been too bad. Just bored out of my brackets at the mo with all the waiting around! But that seems to be the worst for me!!


----------



## Seity

I was 36 with my first and felt great the whole time. It was all the younger moms moaning and groaning. 39 with #2 and it's smooth sailing once again. Pregnancy is easy. The baby I get after, now that's a challenge.


----------



## iBeach

Congratulations to your pregnancy!;)))

We are women, we grow people, we can get thru anything;))))


----------



## beachgal

I'm feeling pretty lucky myself! It is weird with no ms... the only thing is im sleeping more but otherwise I'm still working out and feeling pretty good. Not bad for 37yrs old!


----------



## drsquid

im 39 and pregnant with twins.. until today no issues.. walked around shopping etc the the whole day and gave myself a stitch or something..oy that hurt. felt like an old lady.. but other than that.. still go to the gym. working (including 12.5 hr night shifts). im single so... painted the babies room etc. no where near as difficult as i thought it would be


----------



## hopefulmom38

I'm 38 and this will be my second child (daughter is 14). These last two weeks have been really good. I have energy and have been sleeping much better (was having major insomnia at the start). No ms (knock on wood) just very tired by the end of my day. Looking forward to first doctors visit next week and hearing a heartbeat and maybe seeing a picture of the little bean. Glad so many of us are having a fairly easy time, hope it continues.


----------



## phrumkidost

I love this thread! I've been exhausted and nauseous for half of the pregnancy so far, but I still feel great. My skin is great, my hair is great, I've lost ten lbs (which I needed to lose) but my bbs have increased 2 cups sizes (I was always very small). I also don't buy this "your too old" nonsense. I also have the patience to love every moment of this pregnancy, even when I'm nauseous and only want to sleep.


----------



## Vyka

I'm 36 and this is my first pregnancy, and so far (33 weeks) it has been a breeze. The only real annoyance has been the almost constant heartburn over the last two weeks. Otherwise I feel better than ever, pregnancy has really suited me so to speak.


----------



## drsquid

My folks have been shocked. They came out to help me before the babies come etc. we've been running errands, assembling furniture etc and I'm fine. I have to sit more than usual but... For almost 35 weeks with twins I'm pretty pleased


----------



## Boston07

I am 35, very newly pregnant and I think the baby is due right around my 36th birthday in September. We tried to conceive for more than two years, so I'm starting a little older than I anticipated but just so happy to be here. I love this thread because I do have occasional nervousness that this might have been easier in my twenties - just because I know I need more sleep to function at my best now, haha! On the other hand, I also think that I am in better physical shape and general health than most women in their twenties and I am ready for this!
So far, feeling really good and only mild symptoms of nausea, fatigue and just starting yesterday - sore breasts. However, they are mild enough that I appreciate them, because they are confirmation that I'm still pregnant. First ultrasound is tomorrow morning. I cannot wait!!


----------



## Seity

38+4 and still feeling great. I'm still sleeping the whole night and chasing after my toddler. No complaints for this pregnancy.


----------



## Lady H

I'm 40 and expecting my first, and apart from some stress at 16 weeks waiting for amnio results I would say I've had an easy pregnancy. Some minor pelvic niggles now but honestly I feel great! I'm loving being pregnant.


----------



## beachgal

It is so great to read about other 35+ ladies who are feeling great! I've only had some aches and pains in my hips and pelvic area due to growth but otherwise feeling wonderful! I'm still working out and eating healthy. :). C'mon baby!


----------



## drsquid

im 36 weeks now... planted a fig tree and fixed a rose bush trellis yesterday. gotta sit more often but... other than that im fine. maybe being older we are more used to feeling tired and having small aches and pains. younger moms may be more used to bouncing out of bed (though to be honest i dont remember EVER wanting to get up). my pubic bone has started hurting and it is getting harder to stand up from the couch but... all in all, pretty darn good for 36 weeks with twins in an almost 40 yr old (be 40 on 3/3)


----------



## binksmommy

Drsquid ...be careful! Try to keep those sweeties in as long as possible! Plus..love the video in your siggy:)


----------



## binksmommy

I'm 38 next month and this pregnancy was way better than my DD 8 yrs ago! ..


----------



## drsquid

Binks- I'm ready to evict them. Induction date of the 25th at 38 and 5 but I'm ready to be done. They are a good size etc. hoping for Wednesday at 37 weeks


----------



## Lady H

Good luck DrS, can't wait to see pics xx


----------

